# Naked shoot



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok so I am going to have a photo shoot tomorrow with a girl and they are going to be naked.. Should I focus on one thing and shoot in black and white??


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 23, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:


> Ok so I am going to have a photo shoot tomorrow with a girl and they are going to be naked.. Should I focus on one thing and shoot in black and white??



Naked GIRL implies one girl... and yet you say THEY will be naked! So, like MULTIPLE personalities? Make sure they are well medicated!    lol!

and what ONE thing were you going to focus on?


----------



## MTVision (Jan 23, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:
			
		

> Ok so I am going to have a photo shoot tomorrow with a girl and they are going to be naked.. Should I focus on one thing and shoot in black and white??



What do you mean focus on one thing? I would shoot in color then convert. If you shoot raw the raw image will still be in color.


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 23, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Naked GIRL implies one girl... and yet you say THEY will be naked! So, like MULTIPLE personalities? Make sure they are well medicated!    lol!



Sorry there is only going to be 1 girl


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 23, 2012)

MTVision said:
			
		

> What do you mean focus on one thing? I would shoot in color then convert. If you shoot raw the raw image will still be in color.



I was reading an article about shooting a naked girl and it said focus on a certain part of her body.. Ok I will shoot in raw then..


----------



## Overread (Jan 23, 2012)

Surely if you've arranged for this you've got some idea of what you want to create with the event itself? You should go to the event with poses and ideas already firm in your mind in order to get the shoot to work. If its an event they've hired you for then ideally you should have already discussed some ideas for poses that they want in advance (helps avoid wasting time on the day).

In addition ensure you've taken an aid with you and also given them the instruction to bring a friend/companion as well. Nude shoots are something that can go sour in the aftermath and the last thing you want is accusations made against you for which you have no defence. In addition whoever they bring make sure its not a boyfriend/significant other (its often found that boy/girlfriends can be a hindrance/problem on nude shoots).


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 23, 2012)

Which part of her body did it say to focus on?


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 23, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> Surely if you've arranged for this you've got some idea of what you want to create with the event itself? You should go to the event with poses and ideas already firm in your mind in order to get the shoot to work. If its an event they've hired you for then ideally you should have already discussed some ideas for poses that they want in advance (helps avoid wasting time on the day).
> 
> In addition ensure you've taken an aid with you and also given them the instruction to bring a friend/companion as well. Nude shoots are something that can go sour in the aftermath and the last thing you want is accusations made against you for which you have no defence. In addition whoever they bring make sure its not a boyfriend/significant other (its often found that boy/girlfriends can be a hindrance/problem on nude shoots).



Yes I do have some ideas already about the poses I want.. And no it isn't a paid event it is for my friend.. And yea I understand about bringing someone that isn't a boyfriend or significant other..


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 23, 2012)

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> Which part of her body did it say to focus on?



It didn't say a specific one but it said go in knowing what you want to focus on other wise it isn't going to work.. It will be a disaster.. Like should I get full body poses and also parts of the body


----------



## MTVision (Jan 23, 2012)

If its a full body pose with her face - then I would think you'd want to focus on her eyes. If its a boob/butt shot then obviously you'd focus on her boob/butt


----------



## Overread (Jan 23, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's important to remember that many many photography articles are not so much teaching you all the ways to take a picture, but are often detailing how the writer would take a certain shot given certain conditions and situations. They are imparting their vision into the article they write and giving you one potential creative aspect to consider.
In the end a great part of learning photography is copying and taking these ideas from many different sources and experimenting with them. Trying them out, learning how to reproduce them and then learning how to adapt, change, modify, combine etc.... The result of which is that you'll start to develop your own "eye" for what you want to create and show with the camera.


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 23, 2012)

MTVision said:
			
		

> If its a full body pose with her face - then I would think you'd want to focus on her eyes. If its a boob/butt shot then obviously you'd focus on her boob/butt



Yea I understand that.. I was thinking of doing full body and focusing on boob and butt


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 23, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> It's important to remember that many many photography articles are not so much teaching you all the ways to take a picture, but are often detailing how the writer would take a certain shot given certain conditions and situations. They are imparting their vision into the article they write and giving you one potential creative aspect to consider.
> In the end a great part of learning photography is copying and taking these ideas from many different sources and experimenting with them. Trying them out, learning how to reproduce them and then learning how to adapt, change, modify, combine etc.... The result of which is that you'll start to develop your own "eye" for what you want to create and show with the camera.



Oh ok I understand what you mean.. So try what I see and develop my own way at the same time.. Thank you so much that actually helps alot.. Because I would read photography articles and wouldnt really understand what they did


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 23, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why not that Georgia O'Keeffe painting betwixt her legs as well? 

What kind of shoot is this, a pornographic shoot? Or artistic nudes? 

If they're artistic nudes, I'd say you have to get creative... More creative than just "boobs" and "butt". There's a lot more to it that thoughtlessly drooling over a womans lady parts while clicking away at a shutter.


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounds like a horn dog Model Mayhem shoot to me.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 23, 2012)

MTVision said:


> DAMgoodimages said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one was fast.  Flew right over her.


----------



## Dillard (Jan 23, 2012)

wow. I see this going bad quick. I feel like if you give this girl full body poses focused on her boob, leaving her face out of focus, she may be slightly irritated...


----------



## TMBPhotography (Jan 23, 2012)

maybe she has a butter face


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 23, 2012)

No the shoot is for her bf she wants to give her bf sexy naked photos and asked me to take them


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 23, 2012)

God I hope she's at least 18...


----------



## MTVision (Jan 23, 2012)

manaheim said:
			
		

> That one was fast.  Flew right over her.



Really?? I wasn't aware when you do a nude photo shoot you only focus on one thing. Wouldn't that be a nude booby shoot or a nude ass shoot?


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 23, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> God I hope she's at least 18...



Obviously lol


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 23, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:
			
		

> Obviously lol



I'm only 18 too so it's all legal lol


----------



## Bossy (Jan 23, 2012)

Google is your friend, search "Boudior photos" and C&P ones you like onto a Word doc. Print it out or keep it on your laptop, and use it for inspiration tomorrow. She's your friend, not a client, so she shouldn't mind that you're using a cheat card for poses. It might even help her know what to do.


----------



## xyphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:
			
		

> I'm only 18 too so it's all legal lol



You are a girl too, right?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 23, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Sounds like a *horn dog Model Mayhem shoot* to me.



I was wondering when someone was going there^^^^^^^


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 23, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:


> No the shoot is for her bf she wants to give her bf sexy naked photos and asked me to take them



I hope he's in the loop on this. Some guys don't like the idea of a stranger visually scrutinizing, let alone photographing, their girl naked. This is especially true if he know you will be retaining the original files.


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 23, 2012)

xyphoto said:
			
		

> You are a girl too, right?



I am a boy


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 23, 2012)

Bossy said:
			
		

> Google is your friend, search "Boudior photos" and C&P ones you like onto a Word doc. Print it out or keep it on your laptop, and use it for inspiration tomorrow. She's your friend, not a client, so she shouldn't mind that you're using a cheat card for poses. It might even help her know what to do.



Ok I will do that thank you..


----------



## ann (Jan 24, 2012)

Google Ruth Bernhardt, she is probably considered the best in the world for nudes. It is all about the lighting and lens perspective vs body perspective.


Also, I realize this is going to sound "up tight" , but please naked photography has a tone of soft porn to it rather than nude photography. 
And by the way I taught sex education for 20 years so I am not a prude but find the use of words important in how we describe our work.


----------



## Tee (Jan 24, 2012)

Conduct yourself in a professional manner and you don't need an escort but I would strongly recommend a model release and usage license (two separate forms).  The releases protect all parties and spells out how the images will be used, where they can be displayed, etc.  I've done clothed shoots with no release but I would never do a nude/ implied shoot without one.  I recommend using some Google-fu on artistic nude images for ideas.  Lastly, how you communicate to the model her posing is critical.  Think about how you want her to pose and communicate in a way that doesn't make you come across as a creep.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 24, 2012)

Is she bringing an escort?


----------



## trcapro (Jan 24, 2012)

Professionalism is the key, make sure all the legal issues are in order. As far as the photos themselves go, I do think that in most cases artistically shot nudes are most effective when done in black and white. Now if it's not so artsy, it doesn't matter so much. I would also suggest that less is more in many cases. If you focus on the lines of the model's body and how the light strikes than as opposed to any particular part of the anatomy, you should come away with some really nice shots.


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 24, 2012)

trcapro said:
			
		

> Professionalism is the key, make sure all the legal issues are in order. As far as the photos themselves go, I do think that in most cases artistically shot nudes are most effective when done in black and white. Now if it's not so artsy, it doesn't matter so much. I would also suggest that less is more in many cases. If you focus on the lines of the model's body and how the light strikes than as opposed to any particular part of the anatomy, you should come away with some really nice shots.



Ok thank you I will make sure to have legal papers and I communicate with my model very well


----------



## gsgary (Jan 24, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How about breasts and make sure you post tomorrow, Try some body sculpturing
Focus on arse (fanny for US) http://gsgary.smugmug.com/photos/i-8TT9cFF/0/L/i-8TT9cFF-L.jpg
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/photos/i-72bKkGh/0/L/i-72bKkGh-L.jpg
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/photos/i-XBgHDGn/0/L/i-XBgHDGn-L.jpg


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 24, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:


> No the shoot is for her bf she wants to give her bf sexy naked photos and asked me to take them



Wait till the bf finds out you took the photos ...and then finds you


----------



## unpopular (Jan 24, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a *horn dog Model Mayhem shoot* to me.
> ...



"tasteful nude" just means well lit soft porn.


----------



## trcapro (Jan 24, 2012)

gsgary said:


> DAMgoodimages said:
> 
> 
> > MTVision said:
> ...



Great shots from your smugmug account. I love the lighting, especially in the second one.


----------



## trcapro (Jan 24, 2012)

unpopular said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > mjhoward said:
> ...



I totally disagree. Nudity does not equal porn. Not even soft porn. There are a lot of factors that differ between artistic nudes and pornography.


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 24, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> How about breasts and make sure you post tomorrow, Try some body sculpturing
> Focus on arse (fanny for US) http://gsgary.smugmug.com/photos/i-8TT9cFF/0/L/i-8TT9cFF-L.jpg
> http://gsgary.smugmug.com/photos/i-72bKkGh/0/L/i-72bKkGh-L.jpg
> http://gsgary.smugmug.com/photos/i-XBgHDGn/0/L/i-XBgHDGn-L.jpg



That is a very nice picture I love the lighting


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 24, 2012)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> Wait till the bf finds out you took the photos ...and then finds you



I know the bf it for valentines for him


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 24, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have an idea how he might feel about you seeing his girl naked?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 24, 2012)

why is this such a big thing? I think you all are making too much out of this. Plenty of photographers have nude models. What's the big deal?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 24, 2012)

unpopular said:


> "tasteful nude" just means well lit soft porn.




Are you serious? All the great masters from the Impressionist period were doing soft porn? Jeesh, grow the hell up! We had nude models in art class...when I was a teenager. Is there anything more beautiful than the human form? You better consider your answer carefully!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 24, 2012)

trcapro said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > 2WheelPhoto said:
> ...



Until more so-called "art photographers" take photographs of 1) men and 2) models with bodies that reflect real people, and not sexually idealized forms within the cultural definitions of the time period - I am unconvinced.

It's out there, don't get me wrong. But I just don't buy the whole "it's art" line without appealing to tradition.


----------



## rokvi (Jan 24, 2012)

Something to try... Shoot in Raw/Jpeg and set to mono on your camera the jpeg will come out mono which you can look at straight away and the raw will be in colour.to get the full range...


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 24, 2012)

You make a good point, unpopular. One that I didn't get from your original statement. 

Originally I thought you were taking a stab at the "horndog Model Mayhem" photogs (and you may have very well been), and it made me chuckle. Because really, how many TASTEFUL nudes are on the site? Most of the ones I've seen that have been called that have been, well, porn. Not all softcore either lol.


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 24, 2012)

Trever1t said:
			
		

> why is this such a big thing? I think you all are making too much out of this. Plenty of photographers have nude models. What's the big deal?



Thank you ever one is calling it porn and stuff.. And people are making it seem like I am doing something bad.. I am just taking pictures and there are so many photographers that do nude portraits it's the body of a human what is so bad about taking pictures of it.. When you take nude pictures you hVe to be mature about and not act like a child cause you get to see a girl naked ..


----------



## unpopular (Jan 24, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pornography serves a legitimate purpose in every society, and I am not saying that erotica cannot be art. But lets not make something what it isn't simply because the lighting is good or the composition is novel.

The first and foremost interest in the overwhelming majority of nudes is the visual representation of sexual nature - and how can one represent this without arousal? What I think is more interesting is our aversion to sexuality in art in the first place and that there is some kind of invisible boundary between artistic and pornographic images.


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 24, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> Pornography serves a legitimate purpose in every society, and I am not saying that erotica cannot be art. But lets not make say something isn't what it is simply because the lighting is good or the composition is novel.
> 
> The first and foremost interest in the overwhelming majority of nudes is sexual in nature. What I think is more interesting is our aversion to sexuality in art in the first place.



Yea I understand what you mean.. I see how it could be "soft porn" to some but just art to others


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 24, 2012)

I just don't want people to be like oh he is just taking naked pictures cause he has the chance because it isn't like that.. I am not a horn dog or what ever people are trying to say .. That all I wanna clarify


----------



## unpopular (Jan 24, 2012)

I do have some concern taht you are working for hire in a field which you are unfamiliar. Perhaps you should get some practice before you offer this kind of service. 

Nude photography is difficult to do tastefully due to it's sexual nature.


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 24, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> I do have some concern taht you are working for hire in a field which you are unfamiliar. Perhaps you should get some practice before you offer this kind of service.
> 
> Nude photography is difficult to do tastefully due to it's sexual nature.



I am not getting paid for this event.. And I hVe done some nude photos before and yes it is difficult trying to find poses that aren't all sexual and more classy of you get me??


----------



## unpopular (Jan 24, 2012)

oh ok, then. this will be good practice then.

since we're all adults here, compare the images here:

Erotic nude art & photos of beautiful young women - Met-Art.com

with some of the images here

art nude photography - Google Search

try to appreciate what makes met art "erotica", while what it is about these images "fine art" - aside from the technical elements. How might some of these images be erotic art, rather than high art and decide which approach best suits your intent.


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 24, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> oh ok, then. this will be good practice then.
> 
> since we're all adults here, compare the images here:
> 
> ...



Thank you so much those images will help alot and yes this will be great practice I hope to learn from everyone I do I will not charge till I fully understand the art


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 24, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:


> And I hVe done some nude photos before and yes it is difficult trying to find poses that aren't all sexual and more classy of you get me??



He's not talking about sexting...

j/k


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 24, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:
			
		

> He's not talking about sexting...
> 
> j/k



Wow.. Lol i know haha

Good one though


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 24, 2012)

OK fine, the human body is erotic, just by nature but erotic isn't porn. I'm not sure where the line divides but porn sounds less nice than erotic


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 24, 2012)

Trever1t said:
			
		

> OK fine, the human body is erotic, just by nature but erotic isn't porn. I'm not sure where the line divides but porn sounds less nice than erotic



Yea that true when you think of porn though you don't really think of pictures that's how I see it .. You think differently


----------



## unpopular (Jan 24, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> OK fine, the human body is erotic, just by nature but erotic isn't porn. I'm not sure where the line divides but porn sounds less nice than erotic



Some of those Met Art girls look very nice ... very nice indeed.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 24, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because there are a lot of brainwashed prudes out there.........

You are doing nothing wrong.


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 24, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> Some of those Met Art girls look very nice ... very nice indeed.



Yes they do..


----------



## jake337 (Jan 24, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> OK fine, the human body is erotic, just by nature but erotic isn't porn. I'm not sure where the line divides but porn sounds less nice than erotic



That line you speak of is only personal opinions/morals coming to writing...


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 24, 2012)

jake337 said:
			
		

> Because there are a lot of brainwashed prudes out there.........
> 
> You are doing nothing wrong.



Thank you finally haha some one agrees


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 24, 2012)

jake337 said:
			
		

> That line you speak of is only personal opinions/morals coming to writing...



How do you see it.. This is a discussion that no one will agree on people see things in different ways and that is how it will always be!!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 24, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't listen to all this bull**** about morals and porn, there is nothing wrong with the human form, most people that find it immoral are probably bible bashers


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 24, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Don't listen to all this bull**** about morals and porn, there is nothing wrong with the human form



Haha thank you lol.. I'm not listening it's just like why do people have to think like that


----------



## gsgary (Jan 24, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because they wear blinkers


----------



## jake337 (Jan 24, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see one, I don't worry about one.  

I bet there are porno videographers who consider their work art.  Even if I don't agree, I won't tell them they are wrong.  It is there art, not mine.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 24, 2012)

jake337 said:


> DAMgoodimages said:
> 
> 
> > jake337 said:
> ...



As the porn director yells:
"Dammit, make sure that load lands on a rule of thirds this time!!"


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 24, 2012)

jake337 said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > DAMgoodimages said:
> ...



...But the videographer really nailed the symmetry in the anal scene.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 24, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Don't listen to all this bull**** about morals and porn, there is nothing wrong with the human form, most people that find it immoral are probably bible bashers



When you say bashers you mean that go against the teachings I guess because man and women were created in his image, and how could that possibly be a bad thing?


----------



## Overread (Jan 24, 2012)

*mod mode*
 Please remember we have a no nudity policy on the forums - post links (as have been done in this thread) not embedded images of such material

 *killjoy mode*
 Not everyone wants their nakied self posted all over the net  If in doubt don't do it
 You can always make up for it by simulating the poses with barbie dolls or something (I'm sure everyone will be just as eager to help out .


----------



## gsgary (Jan 24, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Don't listen to all this bull**** about morals and porn, there is nothing wrong with the human form, most people that find it immoral are probably bible bashers
> ...



No over here it is a saying for people that are always preaching the bible and anything outside of it is wrong


----------



## gsgary (Jan 24, 2012)

Overread said:


> *mod mode*
> Please remember we have a no nudity policy on the forums - post links (as have been done in this thread) not embedded images of such material
> 
> *killjoy mode*
> ...




How about if i do some self portrait nudes, can i post them ? if so i will do some tomorrow night


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you, this thread made me laugh


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 24, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > *mod mode*
> ...



Gary, please don't!  I strongly urge you not to do that.  ...on another thought: wtf?!  Go for it, buddy!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 26, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:


> Ok so I am going to have a photo shoot tomorrow with a girl and they are going to be naked.. Should I focus on one thing and shoot in black and white??



One thing? What is this "one thing?"


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 26, 2012)

IMHO,

:addpics::addpics:

:addpics::addpics:


----------



## n.hubb22 (Jan 26, 2012)

i bet she wants you to take pics of her cuz she wants you.  Just a hunch.  I wouldn't be too thrilled if my girl had some other dude take pics of her, even if it was "for me"


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 26, 2012)

A friend in college asked me to takes nude pics of her for her boyfriend, but alas it never happened.  I didn't have a digital camera at the time (or a printer) and I could not figure out how to get them printed at the time.

Dammit.  :banghead:


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 26, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:
			
		

> One thing? What is this "one thing?"



Do I focus on a certain thing?? In asking


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 26, 2012)

n.hubb22 said:
			
		

> i bet she wants you to take pics of her cuz she wants you.  Just a hunch.  I wouldn't be too thrilled if my girl had some other dude take pics of her, even if it was "for me"



Haha no she doesn't trust me lol and yea I understand that..


----------



## Tee (Jan 26, 2012)

Google bodyscapes/artistic nudes and then Google glamour nudes.  One big difference you'll see is how lighting is used.  And please, for the love of all things photographic, do not use a sheet as a backdrop and don't selective color your photos.  Instant GWC neon light with a big red arrow pointing your way if you do that.  

P.S.  Did you draft up a model release and usage license?  There's a current thread where a photographer is in hot water without the proper docs.  Better to have something signed by the model stating she is freely allowing you to photograph her in her birthday suit.


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Jan 26, 2012)

Tee said:
			
		

> Google bodyscapes/artistic nudes and then Google glamour nudes.  One big difference you'll see is how lighting is used.  And please, for the love of all things photographic, do not use a sheet as a backdrop and don't selective color your photos.  Instant GWC neon light with a big red arrow pointing your way if you do that.
> 
> P.S.  Did you draft up a model release and usage license?  There's a current thread where a photographer is in hot water without the proper docs.  Better to have something signed by the model stating she is freely allowing you to photograph her in her birthday suit.



Ok I will look those up and I know I will not use a sheet haha I have an actual back drop lol.. 
I have a photography contract saying she is allowing me to take pictures and that she can not sell them


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 28, 2012)

PIX, PICKS, PIKS, PICK SSSS.....

BRING ON THE PICKS!

THE PEOPLE DEMAND PICKS!

Thanks for your understanding...


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm going to put "naked" in the title of all my posts from now on. 5 days, 86 replies and 1908 views :lmao:

Pretty good response (not quite in the same league as a recent someone that we shall not mention) ... but a worthy challenger.


----------



## dakkon76 (Jan 29, 2012)

unpopular said:


> trcapro said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



That's like taking a picture of a Minivan and saying it's as artistic as a picture of a Ferrari


----------



## unpopular (Jan 29, 2012)

^^ comparing women to cars? I could not think of a better way to illustrate my point ...


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 29, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ^^ comparing women to cars? I could not think of a better way to illustrate my point ...



It's terrible when people compare a woman to a Ferrari. A Ferrari is much cheaper, easier to maintain and more fun.


----------



## trcapro (Feb 25, 2012)

I think a lot of the reason for a lack of men in this style of photography is that they're just aren't nearly as many willing to shooting in the nude or semi-nude. And as far as different body shapes goes, I do see that changing. A lot of photographers are becomeing more and more interested on the different structures of the human form.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 25, 2012)

I didn't read all of the responses, but the best advice is to bring some witnesses for both you and the model. Also, you may want to alter your vocabulary a little if you want to be taken as a serious photographer and not a horny dude with a camera.


----------



## mishele (Feb 25, 2012)

Old thread.......just sayin


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 25, 2012)

mishele said:


> Old thread.......just sayin


 Whoops! I hate when people resurrect old threads. I need to start reading dates.


----------



## Tee (Feb 25, 2012)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> I didn't read all of the responses, but the best advice is to bring some witnesses for both you and the model. Also, you may want to alter your vocabulary a little if you want to be taken as a serious photographer and not a horny dude with a camera.



I've shot dozens of nudes without needing the girl to bring an escort or myself requiring a witness.  But. I do agree with your second part about vocabulary.  That's probably why I've never had any problems.  My initial correspondence is professional and detailed.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Tee said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't read all of the responses, but the best advice is to bring some witnesses for both you and the model. Also, you may want to alter your vocabulary a little if you want to be taken as a serious photographer and not a horny dude with a camera.
> ...


 Fair enough. You may not need to bring an escort. Its just solid advice to protect yourself. In my younger days, I got behind the wheel of a car on nights I should have never been. Doesn't mean I would advise people to do it. Especially if you are meeting models through avenues like ModelMayhem.com. If you are going through a professional agency, its a bit different. All it takes is one fruitcake and you are going to waste a boatload of time and money just to defend yourself. Its not worth it.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 26, 2012)

I would suggest that you bring a female assistant to help her with her things and you with setups.  Keep your distance!


----------



## gsgary (Feb 26, 2012)

Did anyone see the results ?


----------



## Netskimmer (Feb 26, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Did anyone see the results ?



Or at least hear/read about the results? I'd like to know how it went even if the OP doesn't feel comfortable with sharing the images.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah I'm wondering if the gal was a no-show


----------



## table1349 (Feb 26, 2012)

> [h=1]Naked shoot[/h]



Why would anyone want to be naked when they are taking pictures?   :lmao:


----------



## Netskimmer (Feb 26, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> > [h=1]Naked shoot[/h]
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want to be naked when they are taking pictures?   :lmao:



I can think of a reason or two...


----------



## chuasam (Feb 27, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better yet, you can shoot in the raw.


----------



## Yucelphoto (Feb 28, 2012)

Seems more like Black and Blue and Read all over... dang...


----------



## sbode (Feb 28, 2012)

DAMgoodimages said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Since she will be nude shooting her in the raw is taken for granted.


----------



## Overread (Feb 28, 2012)

Annnnd I think we are done here. DAMgoodimages can post up a link (not embedded photos) in another thread if he so desires otherwise everyone its time to move on.


----------

